# A little review from a Caavo user...



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Caavo, which is already somewhat of an unfinished product, paired with the Tivo Stream 4k, another unfinished product... yes, I'm a sado masochist! And sure enough, I encountered some pains today in setting this up. 

So some notes....

1. When the Caavo discovers your device, it'll be UNKNOWN. I'm sure this is because they don't officially support this device yet. But from the list of remote choices you have, choosing Android Box or Nvidia Shield will be best.

2. Keyboard will not pop up for certain apps once you pair the Caavo to the Tivo Stream. So far, I've found out that there is no keyboard in the Tivo Stream, Plex and Google Play Store app. This is the way it is, no need to waste time factory resetting like I did. I thought it would magically be fixed with a factory reset. LOL! 

3. Voice control only works for Caavo. 

We have an Nvidia Shield Pro, and so I'm starting to prefer Android TV over Fire TV. But their next lowest model is $150, and I don't need it that bad. So for $50, this Android TV dongle is a keeper. I can see how people hoping for this device to be the "one ring to rule them all" will be disappointed. But the Caavo is actually my one ring. It searches and launches movies from my Plex collection as well as my Tivo Roamio recordings. I only need this Tivo Stream to be the new Amazon Prime, Netlfix, etc. launcher. The Fire tv was starting to slow down, this Tivo Stream is much more snappier. I had a Fire TV as well as a Chromecast taking up 2 HDMI inputs in the Caavo. The Tivo Stream is also a chromecast, so this has freed up a HDMI port. 

Regarding TIVO STREAM app: I think it's pretty nifty. Too bad it's not syncing your watchlists from the Prime and Netflix accounts. But this must be in the works, right? I have Netflix, Prime and Disney as paid memberships, and it's pretty cool to see all the trending, recommendations, etc. aggregated to one location. 

I hope other Caavo users who have or will get the Tivo Stream 4k will share your thoughts in this thread. Tips and stuff on how to make the Tivo Stream and Caavo work better together.


----------

